# Software Analizador De Espectro



## JavierSC (Nov 9, 2008)

Alguien sabe de algun softaware que me permita ver en la pantalla de la pc la respuesta en frecuencia de cualquier bafle que emita sonido y lo pueda capturar con un microfono y asi ver (tipo analizador de espectro) el espectro de frecuencia en la pc?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2008)

Aqui hay uno 

http://www.matrixhifi.org/


----------



## detrakx (Nov 9, 2008)

Buenas el sia smaart live anda muy bien, te permite ver respuesta en frecuencia, impulsos, y fases. 
SAludos .. 
www.siasoft.com/


----------



## JavierSC (Dic 2, 2008)

Muchas Gracias por el dato. Ahora, alguien sabe de donde bajar una version de este programa (completo) que sea compatible con Windows Vista?


----------



## detrakx (Dic 2, 2008)

Supongo que el Smaart live 6 debería ser complatible ya que es el último que salio.

saludos .


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2008)

El software de la página que que comente (DRCoP) *NO* se instala, se ejecuta directo desde un CD y es freeware


----------



## sergio rossi (Ago 25, 2009)

hola un muy buen programa es el cia smart live. se necesita como accesorio un mic omnidireccional de respuesta plana. y una pc con entrada de mic. stereo.


----------

